# events 1 hour out



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thought it topical, I've got a wedding 1 hour outside of town.....
staff gets 2 hours pay for driving to site and mileage paid for the driver.
I'm packaging the deal in a bundle so no additional mileage added to food.

What are you doing as your gas costs bounce all over the place? Especially for weddings booked months/year in advance.....is there a caveat at the bottom of your contracts for unexpected bumps in fuel/food?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Since your purveyors are now adding a gas surcharge, so should you. Your contracts specify food and beverage only. In the future if you are booking way in advance stipulate mileage charge on contract at prevailing rates. chef ed:look:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Very difficult just now with fuel prices going through the roof.
Up til now i've been charging £1 $2 a litre. the van does 71/2 miles to the litre. An hour out costs the client £6 $12 plus the same for the return journey. Plus £10 an hour for the time. This isnt specified, simply worked into a sliding scale service charge.
The difficulty is that our deisel price has risen by 36p 70c in the past few weeks. £1.36 $2.70 a litre is outrageous and i have to pass that on to the client who doesnt want to know.

I'm going to have to charge for fuel the same way i do for seasonal fruit, veg and seafood. ie. service charge is subject to fluctuation in the fuel market.


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I charge a 15% delivery fee to everything I do. Gas is to high to deliver things for free! I think charging for gas is fine, but for "bumps" in the food...I would have to go with a no. I think as a caterer it is our responsibility to get it there safe and sound. Transporting large amounts of food though can be challenging! Good Luck!


----------

